# House bets big, passes casino bill



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

A bill that would legalize three casinos and a racetrack slot parlor in the Bay State overwhelmingly passed the House last night and is headed to the state Senate.
"With people in our commonwealth hurting, this expanded gaming legislation will bring immediate jobs, local aid and economic growth," said House Speaker Robert A. DeLeo (D-Winthrop). "I am extraordinarily proud of the House's unwavering commitment to jobs and growth. While not a panacea, this bill will stimulate our economy and provide local aid for the cities and towns across Massachusetts."
DeLeo estimated that if ratified, the bill would create 15,000 jobs, and provide millions of dollars in local aid to cities and town. The bill divides the state into three gaming regions, and appoints an independent gaming commission that would authorize one casino in each region. It also allows for slot parlors at one racetrack.

House bets big, passes casino bill - BostonHerald.com


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Bad Bad do not want no casino's in my area. They bring in a bad crowd. Plus I can already see it now that the casinos will have slot machines that except EBT cards.


----------



## ImperialGuard (Sep 14, 2011)

Finally, we needed to finally get it done.


----------



## Rock (Mar 20, 2005)

DEI8 said:


> slot machines that except EBT cards.


That's fine. I hope they do. As we all know gamblers lose more than they win so all this would do is put the $ back into the system. I'm all for it.....just NIMBY


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2011)

Just think of all the PD jobs that will pop up, and the relevant MC posts : Do casino cops have c.90?

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

5-0 said:


> Just think of all the PD jobs that will pop up, and the relevant MC posts : Do casino cops have c.90?
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk


"IN"


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

In your face DiMasi you crooked fuck. We got our casinos and you get jail time. 

5-0... You must've read my mind. I was thinking this added revenue would do just that, add more PD jobs.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Gambling bill moves to senate with overwhelming house support
Daily News Transcript - ‎1 hour ago‎ 








The debate on expanded gambling in Massachusetts shifted to the Senate on Thursday, following the overwhelming backing by the House of a bill to authorize three casinos - spread geographically across the state - and a ...


----------



## frapmpd24 (Sep 3, 2004)

I am all for individual choice and the government staying out of my business, private life, and decisions just as much as the next guy, but if we don't have casino's here, it's not hurting us to keep it that way and not ad another layer of non-sense to this Commonwealth (I.e.: all new government agencies, boards, commissions, studies, crime, corruption, etc...). There is plenty of tourism the state already benefits from, which you might see a decline from casinos (I.e: The Cape could clearly suffer).

Heck, once a year I usually venture to the casino with a group of friends, usually for a birthday or something. But it's always a combination of dinner, drinks, maybe a concert, and slots. But it is always on a strict budget. That being said, I am probably in the minority going there on any type of budget and not willing to hit the ATM up for more cash.

If people want a convenient place in Massachusetts to gamble their money away, it's their choice, (as stated above), but don't look for a handout when there is nothing left or can't pay the bills. You know there will be all sort of government sponsored gambling clinics and the like popping up too.

The argument for the casino's so far is that there is unemployment and it will bring jobs. Yes, there will be construction jobs, but those will only last as long as the project. Yes, there will be jobs at the casino, but you know the casinos will be stacked with relatives and donors of many democratic politicians. 

Also, I see the bill "promises" to give 25% back to cities and towns. We know how well those political promises work, even if written in M.G.L. (See the Quinn Bill thread if confused, also money promised). 

Good luck to the communities and those surrounding the casino's. What may be a small town PD now may see growth beyond what they care for and a rise in "vice" related crimes. Better hope the board of selectmen in those towns are willing to increase the size of the PD, (which realistically they may not). Have fun if that scenario plays out. 

Watch how many politicians end up indicted and in the clink as this goes forward, as the opportunity for corruption and kickbacks, for an already unethical bunch, will rise.

I don't think the benefit will outweigh the cost in the long run, both in economic and quality of life terms. If people are not spending and tightening budgets as it is, this clearly isn't the time to entice people to spend what little discretionary income they have on a place they are not going to get a very good return on their investment (pulling the handle or playing roulette). Even worse, for those who don't have the money, why dangle a carrot for them to really dig themselves a hole. 

In booming economic times, I might be open to build a casino, but I don't think in the current economic climate, is right at this time. It would be foolish to think three casino's are going to solve a spending addiction that the government has. And if they do think that solving financial problems on the back's of gamblers is the solution, there is still no guarantee it's a sustainable option. 

Bottom line, if you want to go to a casino drive to Foxwoods, Mohegan, or Twin River or get a cheap JetBlue flight to Vegas.

Just one persons opinion though.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Senate Reveals Gaming Bill

The Massachusetts Senate has released its own version of a gambling bill that would license three casinos and a slots parlor in the state. The Senate Ways and Means committee released the bill during an informal legislative session Friday and a full debate is scheduled for Monday, Sept. 26. Earlier in the year the Senate adopted a rule requiring it to wait 10 days after the release of any gaming legislation to allow the public to see the bill. The Massachusetts House passed its gambling bill Wednesday by a 123-32 vote. The House bill had over 150 amendments, but few were adopted during an eight-hour debate. Senate lawmakers have until Wednesday to file amendments to this bill.

Read more: Senate Reveals Gaming Bill - Boston News Story - WCVB Boston


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

State Senate approves casino bill Boston Globe - ‎8 hours ago‎

The Massachusetts Senate approved casino gambling yesterday, setting the stage for Governor Deval Patrick to sign the measure by the end of this year, with slot machines arriving as early as 2012.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

A Casino to a politicain is like crack to Marion Barry, wait he is a politicain, you get the point.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Last Minute Changes Made To Casino Bill

*BOSTON -- *Massachusetts lawmakers have made a last-minute change in a casino gambling bill. The House on Wednesday voted to amend the bill to reduce the percentage of annual gaming revenues that would be directed to help the state's horse racing industry. The reduction would be from 5 percent to 2 1/2 percent, with the other 2 1/2 percent redirected to local capital projects. A compromise gambling bill was passed by both the House and Senate on Tuesday, but needed final enactment votes on Wednesday.

Read more: Last Minute Changes Made To Casino Bill - Politics News Story - WCVB Boston


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

The Boston Globe


Lawsuit challenges new Mass. casino law Boston.com - ‎1 hour ago‎

The firm KG Urban Enterprises says in a lawsuit filed in federal court Tuesday that the law violates the equal protection clause of the US Constitution because it gives federally recognized Indian tribes preference in seeking a casino license in ...


----------



## sdb29 (Jul 17, 2002)

Anybody been to Atlantic City lately?


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

I find it hard to believe that casinos will solve any revenue problems for the state; the more the legislature has, the more they'll spend. Ever notice how Connecticut, with two huge casinos, is just as broke as the rest of the country.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Kraft Gambling Tycoon Pal Has Led Colorful Life

Las Vegas Casino Magnate Stephen Wynn Worth $2.3 Billion

*BOSTON -- *If New Patriots owner Robert Kraft is able to wangle a deal with his buddy gambling magnate Steve Wynn to build a casino complex near Gillette Stadium he will have secured a partnership with a friend who has deeper than deep pockets and a long record of success in the industry. Wynn, 69, the CEO of Wynn Resorts Ltd., is the 512th richest man in the world, with a net worth of $2.3 billion.

A spokesman for The Kraft Group said in a statement that Steve Wynn, the CEO of Wynn Resorts Ltd., will attend Sunday's game between the Patriots and Indianapolis Colts. During his visit he will also meet with Foxborough residents to determine if there's "mutual interest" in a resort.

Read more: Kraft Gambling Tycoon Pal Has Led Colorful Life - Boston News Story - WCVB Boston


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Foxborough Residents Rally Against Casino

Protesters Say Crime Rates Will Increase If Casino Is Built

*FOXBOROUGH, Mass. -- *About four dozen Foxborough residents showed up on the town's common Saturday morning to rally against a proposed casino next to Gillette Stadium.

Calling themselves "No Fox-Vegas," the group first created a website to gain support. Sighting research, the group said casinos have an adverse effect on the towns in which they are located. Those opposing the deal said crime rates increase dramatically five to seven years after casinos open.

Read more: Foxborough Residents Rally Against Casino - Politics News Story - WCVB Boston


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

What ever happened to Middleborough? I thought they were ready to roll.


Sent from iPhone via Tapatalk


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

I thought I heard the reason they wanted Foxboro over Middleborough was because Kraft didn't have control of the land in Middleborough. Although why that matters is beyond me.


----------



## NoSoupForYou (Sep 14, 2007)

cc3915 said:


> What ever happened to Middleborough? I thought they were ready to roll.Sent from iPhone via Tapatalk


They were but the Middleboro town govt and the tribe had a falling out about a year and a half a go and the tribe said they no longer wanted to build it there, although the town insists they have a binding contract with the tribe. Now there are talks of building it in Bridgewater or Raynham, and Fall River has also been a contender for awhile. Also apparently there are grumblings about Middleboro again but who knows. I would say the Southeastern casino will most likely end up in one of those four municipalities but knowing this state I'll believe it's location when the ground is broken.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

NoSoupForYou said:


> They were but the Middleboro town govt and the tribe had a falling out about a year and a half a go and the tribe said they no longer wanted to build it there, although the town insists they have a binding contract with the tribe. Now there are talks of building it in Bridgewater or Raynham, and Fall River has also been a contender for awhile and I guess there are grumblings about Middleboro again. I would say the Southeastern casino will most likely end up in one of those four municipalities but knowing this state I'll believe it's location when the ground is broken.


Thanks for the info. I was working out of Middleboro when the original vote was taken by the citizens of the town. I lost track of what has happened lately. Just as long as they don't build one one the Cape, I'll be happy.


----------



## NoSoupForYou (Sep 14, 2007)

cc3915 said:


> Thanks for the info. I was working out of Middleboro when the original vote was taken by the citizens of the town. I lost track of what has happened lately. Just as long as they don't build one one the Cape, I'll be happy.


No problem. Personally I can see both parts of the argument. Not being a gambler I can understand the NIMBYism but being a soon to be graduate looking for police and fire jobs and living in one of the proposed towns which borders two of the others I understand the want for local job creation and it's for that reason I have been following the news on this subject.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Devens


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Foxboro Votes To Not Enter Casino Negotiations With Kraft, Wynn

FOXBORO (CBS) - The Foxboro Board of Selectmen voted 3-2 in favor of a motion not to enter into casino negotiations with the Kraft-Wynn team.
The board will send a letter to the Governor, the Chair of the Casino Commission and Patriot owner Robert Kraft saying Foxboro is not willing to be a host community, and that the Board of Selectmen is not willing to enter into negotiations with Robert Kraft and Steve Wynn.
The vote followed heated debate at the Board of Selectman's meeting tonight.

Foxboro Votes To Not Enter Casino Negotiations With Kraft, Wynn « CBS Boston


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Kraft should buy the dog tracks.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

The Associated Press
See realtime coverage 
*Vote Spurs Massachusetts Casino Partners to Fold*
Wall Street Journal - ‎25 minutes ago‎

By ALEXANDRA BERZON Residents of a Massachusetts town near Boston notched a victory against a gambling magnate and the owner of a professional football team, forcing them to abandon a proposal to build a $1 billion casino.


----------

